# ⚡⚡PLEASE READ! XDA Rules & Forum Moderators ⚡⚡



## Badger50 (Jul 12, 2021)

*Please be respectful and observant of all XDA rules, as well as towards each other.*
*Please use the links below if you have any questions about content you wish to post, or need help from the Moderator Staff.*

*Best Regards: Your Friendly Moderation Team*

* XDA Developers Forum Rules *

*Moderation Team

Rules for posting Development Threads

XDA-Developers and the GPL

Regarding Paid Themes On XDA 

***WARNING*** Do Not Spam, Sell or Trade on XDA *

*Telegram Chat Channels - WayForward*



Spoiler: How to use the New Forum "Prefix" system.




Everything prohibited by the Forum Rules.
Specified or implied off-topic threads.
Discussion of/linking to work of developers that are banned from XDA. If they are banned, so is their work.
Political/religious statements of any kind.

*My device has a single forum with different prefixes available for each thread. What goes where?*

Newer devices will have a single forum structure with prefixes/tags available for every thread (i.e. they won't have different sub-forums like the ones covered above). To understand what prefix is best suited for your thread, read below.








*What goes here:*

All device/ROM/kernel/mods/themes related questions and the corresponding answers







*What goes here:*

Guides and tutorials







*What goes here:*

All discussions related to *your own* development (ROMs, kernels, and recoveries)







*What goes here:*

All discussions related to theming and applications (self made and others) for the phone







*What goes here:*

All discussions related to hardware accessories of the phone







*What goes here:*

Everything that does not fit in the above mentioned prefixes
Collections, repositories, indexes
General information about this device
Tips and tricks
General discussion about this device

*NOTE: The list of not allowed topics in any section and also not in signatures (mentioned earlier) stays applicable for this prefix enabled forum as well.

Where can I post things that are not allowed in a device forum?*

You might want to have a look in the General Discussion Forum for forums like:

General
Off-topic
Android Development and Hacking
*What do I do when I do not understand a moderators decision?*

Please feel free to contact the moderator via PM to request clarification. If that does not satisfy you, you can contact one of the Team Leaders (Senior Moderators). *Do not*, however, discuss any moderating issues in any of the forums. This will always be regarded off-topic (which it actually is).

Now let's all have fun on this forum and help each other to make XDA a place where users can gather useful information instead of sipping through knee deep piles of unorganized rubbish.


----------

